# Weldon Tackle Mfg.



## bigcrank (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if Weldon tackle still produces the double willow blade harness? The harness was tied with multi strand wire, plastic coated, with two inline hooks. I see they still make planer releases and hair jigs, but keep coming up empty on harness's, even on EBay.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

these? http://us104473525.fm.alibaba.com/product/104015537-100773891/Worm_Harnesses.html


----------



## bigcrank (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes those are the ones, thanks


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

don't thank me yet - I don't think it's possible to actually order from that page, but at least now you have an image to show people what you are looking for!


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

I've got a few still in the package any colors you're looking for I can look through the rest tomorrow


----------



## bigcrank (Apr 14, 2008)

pdtroup08 said:


> I've got a few still in the package any colors you're looking for I can look through the rest tomorrow


Pinks and Purples if you have any.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

We've done well on the watermelon.


----------



## bigcrank (Apr 14, 2008)

Junebug2320 said:


> We've done well on the watermelon.


I've done well on copper watermelon too. But I have a lot of those. Last trip purple on nickel was a winner, only have a couple in that color.


----------



## Kims Paycheck (May 18, 2014)

bigcrank said:


> Does anyone know if Weldon tackle still produces the double willow blade harness? The harness was tied with multi strand wire, plastic coated, with two inline hooks. I see they still make planer releases and hair jigs, but keep coming up empty on harness's, even on EBay.


 We were at he Cleveland Boat Show today and there was separate Outdoor Show. We were walking thru the Outdoor show and I spotted this booth Hi Tech Tackle Company. The owner was really nice and he is out of New York as you can see on the package. I remembered this post about the Weldon harness. May be these will do the trick. He also makes the spoon with the single hook. Fish USA has the harness, found online. I talked to guy that goes out of Walnut Creek in PA on Erie. He was buying a bunch of these. All they use. They still tie approx. 4' flouro leader behind the in-line sinker and then a snap. Then they hook this harness on. They troll up over 2mph with these. Said what the heck I will give them a try in the Spring















.


----------

